# Nikon D850 vs 5D Mk4 RAW & JPEG ISO results through DPReview studio scene.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Oct 1, 2017)

Dear friends,

i just came across DPReviews' announcement of adding D850 to the studio scene comparison tool. I went through the tool for a while, comparing D850 to 5D Mk4 and, on my professionaly calibrated 27" EIZO monitor, i found out that:

- JPEG ISO results are almost equal between D850 and 5D Mk4 up to ISO 12800 (over this, D850 has better processing algorithm) but, 5D Mk4 has from 3/4 to 1 stop advantage when it comes to RAW, throughout the range. The dark areas around the bottles at the bottom of the scene, show that 5D Mk4 is much cleaner.
- 5D Mk4 has much more accurate color rendition. 
- Detail is better on the D850 due to the advantage of 50% in pixel count and the lack of AA filter but, the difference comes nowhere near 50%; it's somewhere around 20-25% the most. 
- D850 has much more moire than 5D Mk4 (confused with better detail rendition in some occasions).

That's all i've noticed from my non-scientific comparison, follow the link below to do so yourselves and express your findings.

https://www.dpreview.com/news/7699136241/nikon-d850-added-to-studio-scene-comparison

All my best wishes to you and your beloved, from warm summery Greece.

Yours truly
Yiannis.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 1, 2017)

> - Detail is better on the D850 due to the advantage of 50% in pixel count and the lack of AA filter but, the difference comes nowhere near 50%; it's somewhere around 20-25% the most.



The difference in linear resolution is just ~20% so that makes sense.


----------



## Talys (Oct 1, 2017)

Very cool. Anyone who is unable to get top-notch photos out of either needs to look in a mirror 

The extra megapixels out of the 850 is nice. At low ISO, using RAW, I think my preference for out-of-the-camera image is 5DSR, tbh, though they are so good that there's nothing lacking in any of them.

I'm not sure what lens they're using; on the corner patterns, the CA looks pretty bad on the D850.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 1, 2017)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> - D850 has much more moire than 5D Mk4 (confused with better detail rendition in some occasions).



Could you give a few examples of areas that appear to have Moire? I see a few areas where I suspect it, but don't know if I'm imagining it.


----------



## Perio (Oct 1, 2017)

But how about +20 shadow lift test? Isn't what matters the most?


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Oct 1, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> Yiannis A - Greece said:
> 
> 
> > - D850 has much more moire than 5D Mk4 (confused with better detail rendition in some occasions).
> ...


Dear Orangutan 

there is awful lot of it on people's clothes and faces, left and up of the scene center, right beside the indian girl's ID photo; and i mean "a hell lot of it" together with tons of chromatic aberration. There is also some moire on Jack's and King's hair and, sort of, on tempera color tube caps. A little bit of it is also present on the fine half-circle shapes on the four corners and on the fine patterns of the schilling banknote just left of the bottles.
Chromatic aberration is present everywhere in the scene, in vast amounts but, the lens used has also a certain amount of responsibility about it.
What bothers me more in this comparison is that, 5D Mk4 seems to be out of focus and this is something usual (and maybe suspicious) with DPReview test shots, especially when it comes to cameras other than Sony or Nikon; see for yourself. One way or another, they often state that Canon image looks smudged due to the AA filter used in Canon cameras. Why doesn't it happen with my cameras and many of my friends' ones is something i will never be able to explain . My images always look razor sharp and crispy with no trace of "grease" or smudginess in them (provided i've done my part with AF micro adjustment).

All my best wishes.

Yours
Yiannis


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> > - Detail is better on the D850 due to the advantage of 50% in pixel count and the lack of AA filter but, the difference comes nowhere near 50%; it's somewhere around 20-25% the most.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in linear resolution is just ~20% so that makes sense.



That's correct. The expected increase in resolution (all things being equal) doesn't vary as the number of pixels but varies as the square root of the ratio of pixels for two sensors of the same size. For the 850 vs Mk IV it is sqrt(45.7/30.4) =1.226, a 22.6% increase.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> Very cool. Anyone who is unable to get top-notch photos out of either needs to look in a mirror



Those folks actually think the issue *is* in the _mirror_


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 27, 2017)

If you look at the pencil sketched scene (left of center) with either the D850 or 5Dsr, it’s practically painted in with rainbows from all the Moire.

The Sigma Quattro H actually handles it so impressively I nearly bought one (but opted for Fuji instead because it can be adapted to any lens).

The D500 also doesn’t “show” much Moire but you can just see a bit of rainbowing on the top right corner of the sketch, the only reason the AA filter free crop bodies like the D500 don’t show the same ridiculous moire is because they’re not being shot at the right distance to match pixels with pattern detail. Just frame it a bit differently to get the right frequency of details and you’ll be swimming in rainbows on any sensor wouthout an AA filter (Unless it’s Sigma or Fuji).


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 27, 2017)

9VIII said:


> If you look at the pencil sketched scene (left of center) with either the D850 or 5Dsr, it’s practically painted in with rainbows from all the Moire.
> 
> The Sigma Quattro H actually handles it so impressively I nearly bought one (but opted for Fuji instead because it can be adapted to any lens).
> 
> The D500 also doesn’t “show” much Moire but you can just see a bit of rainbowing on the top right corner of the sketch, the only reason the AA filter free crop bodies like the D500 don’t show the same ridiculous moire is because they’re not being shot at the right distance to match pixels with pattern detail. Just frame it a bit differently to get the right frequency of details and you’ll be swimming in rainbows on any sensor wouthout an AA filter (Unless it’s Sigma or Fuji).



The Sigma Quattro H destroys any other camera on that test chart, and it’s not even close.... then you raise the ISO. Oh well. Would be an awesome “one trick pony” studio camera I guess.


----------

